
Assange: Google Is Not What It Seems (2014) - rahuldottech
https://www.newsweek.com/assange-google-not-what-it-seems-279447
======
gundmc
Please tag this as 2014.

~~~
rahuldottech
My bad, I didn't realise this is an old article. Sorry.

------
biztos
TL;DR: in 2014 Julian Assange wrote a book accusing Google and especially Eric
Schmidt of being in cahoots with the US Government.

Kinda fun to read except for the parts where he starts whining. This guy
should write a spy novel! Is "analyticity" a word?

~~~
biztos
Anybody care to tell me why this is being downvoted?

Somebody else actually read this and disagrees with my summary? Comment?

~~~
rinchik
> why this is being downvoted

Oh my, important internet points! Such a treasure is being taken away haha

On a more serious note, who cares? Your comment is a valid criticism, there is
a multitude of reasons for why some decided to downvote without leaving a
comment, but again, why should you care?

Refreshingly, HN is not an echo chamber (not gonna work if you are seeking any
sort of validation), there are a lot of people who do not share your views, as
well as people who do. whether or not to freak out about it is up to you (I
wouldn't)

~~~
biztos
I care because the reason I comment is to contribute to the conversation, and
if someone thinks I'm doing the opposite I'd like to know why. Usually when I
ask this I get a constructive answer instead of getting the question itself
downvoted, as happened here. And the habit of asking why one downvotes is
something I picked up here, and only really use here, for that reason.

